# Impromptu Indy Herf



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey guys, The Dakotan and I are trying to get a little herf going this weekend.

Details:
Indy Cigar Bar
3357 East 86th Street 
Indianapolis, IN 46240 
Probably meeting around 2 pm.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Wish I could make it! It's sure to be a good time.


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

Doh! I'm out of town this weekend, have a good one guys!


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks like were moving it to the Broad Ripple Tavern between 2-3


----------

